# SUPERMARINE SEA OTTER



## Ron Handgraaf (Oct 22, 2007)

Hard to believe that this biplane amphibian was produced by the company that built the famous Schneider Cup racers and the Spitfire!

Regards

Ron

Supermarine Sea Otter


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 22, 2007)

Another good one, thanks Ron


----------

